
Show HN: FutureList – a list of the most exciting products shaping our future - juhaszhenderson
https://www.futurelist.xyz
======
juhaszhenderson
Hey HN!

FutureList is meant to provide a place for anyone [on the internet...] to put
the future. The 'future' can be a subjective idea, but we define it as
something that few people know about or have access to, and has the potential
to change many lives for the better.

Keeping track of all these futures is an arguably impossible task for any one
person or centralized group. By leveraging submissions of the future from
anyone, FutureList might be able to keep up with the breakneck pace of
creation.

This list spawned out of another project I work on called Worlds Fair Nano
([https://www.worldsfairnano.com](https://www.worldsfairnano.com)), which is
an attempt to get the future in the same physical space for people to
experience. Our long-term goal with the fair is to bring a 6-month Worlds Fair
back to the U.S.

I am obsessed with organizing the future and making it accessible to everyone
because having knowledge of 'the future' enables a person to think creatively
about how to affect it. I hope you enjoy FutureList and add a cool future or
two!

We'd love feedback!

\- Matt & Michael

